# Oh Yeah M&P 45 compact



## snapcap (Jul 31, 2008)

Stop in one of the local gun shop to look around and there it was calling my name, a M&P 45c! So I bought it. Pic's coming soon.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

They make a 45 in a compact.I thought 45 was standard size.The 9mm and 40 comes in Compact and Standard...


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

Love my M&P 45c.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Not even on the S&W website yet... Is it the same 6.7"X4.3" as the 40/9mm?

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Not even on the S&W website yet... Is it the same 6.7"X4.3" as the 40/9mm?
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff


Catalog: http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...catalogId=10001&content=13014&sectionId=10504

Spec Sheets: http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...catalogId=10001&content=50803&sectionId=10504


----------



## Bill NH (Nov 19, 2008)

The model I just purchase 109107 is the same size as there 40 cal, so there are a couple of different sizes available.


----------

